# Lost a plastic bag at Union St. Wave



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

miker said:


> In the parking lot I left a white plastic bag full with 4 cam straps, 2 pin clips, sta-bon and some other random raft shit. It was last Wednesday. So if anyone has found it call Mike (303) 903 8934


I was out there wednesday, saturday and sunday and I didn't notice anything. Sorry I can't help.


----------

